# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  شوفو البطه كيف تأدب صغارها!!

## آهات حنونه

بطة تؤدب صغيرها قرب نهر افون لمخاطرته 

هذه البطة لم تقم بوضع قدمها فوق صغيرها عن طريق الخطأ كما يخطر على البال للوهلة الاولى , وانما فعلت ذلك حتى تمنعه من عصيان اوامرها ومحاولة النزول الى مياه النهر امامها 



لان ذلك خطر على حياته , البطة الام كانت تقترب من نهر افون بالقرب من مدينة دورست عندما قامت بحركتها التأديبية.





<<< مسكين داسوا ببطنه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياااعلي مره حليوووين ياغناتي عليهم

يسلمـــــــوا بحور
موفقه...

----------


## ليلاس

يسلمووووووا يا الغلا ع الطرح

ما نعدم جديدك

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*أم بجد.. تخاف على اولادها 
يسلموا على الصور*

----------


## آهات حنونه

> ياااعلي مره حليوووين ياغناتي عليهم
> 
> يسلمـــــــوا بحور
> موفقه...



 الله يسلمك خيتي ’’’اسعدني تواجدك
فعلا جدا حلـــــــــوين :wink:

----------


## آهات حنونه

> يسلمووووووا يا الغلا ع الطرح
> 
> ما نعدم جديدك



 الله يسلمك غلآهم’’’

لاعدمنا هل الطله الطيبه

----------


## آهات حنونه

> *أم بجد.. تخاف على اولادها* 
> *يسلموا على الصور*



الصور دائما تتكلم
الله يسلمك خيتي

لاعدمنا مروركـ...

----------


## همس الصمت

يو واني افتكرتها دايسته بالغلط
طلعت تأدبه
والله حركات حتى الحيوانات تعرف تأدب صغارها ..
الله يعطيك العافية بحورة على الطرح ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## حنين الايام

ياعلي مره حلوين

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

مره تجنن تهبل ..يسلموو

----------


## آهات حنونه

> يو واني افتكرتها دايسته بالغلط
> هههههه
> 
> طلعت تأدبه
> شكلها عنيفه نوعا ما 
> والله حركات حتى الحيوانات تعرف تأدب صغارها ..
> الله يعطيك العافية بحورة على الطرح ..
> 
> موفقة لكل خير ..



 *الله يعافيكـ  هموس*

*منورى الصفحه بطلتك..*

----------


## آهات حنونه

> ياعلي مره حلوين



*الاحلا مرورك من هنا*
*لاعدمنا تواصلكـ..*

----------


## آهات حنونه

> مره تجنن تهبل ..يسلموو



*الله يسلمكـ*
*اسعدني تواجدكـ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا علي مسكين

----------


## آهات حنونه

> يا علي مسكين



*ههههههه(يمكن كان بينحاش هههه)*

*اسعدني مروركـ*

*تحياتي لكـ.,.,*

----------


## تحطيم كول

ههههههههههههههههههههههه مسكين  عور بقلبي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ههههه يستآهل 

مره ثآنيه يسمع كلآم المـآمآآ ويصير شطوور خخخ 

يسسلموو غناتي ع المجهود الرـآآآئع 

بــــــآآآلتوفيــــــــق ,,,

سيـــــــــآآآآ*

----------


## MR 13

يسلمو على الصور الرائعه 

بس البطه الصغيره مسكينه 


تحياتي

mr  13

----------


## ملكه القلوب

سبحااااااااااااااان الله

تجننننننننننننننن

يعطيك الف عااااااااااااافيهـ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة .. 
ياعلي......!! سبحانك ياااربِ 


الصور عجبتني...وهالصورة  
 

حسيت الأم تطالع في طفلها بقوووة وتنهره ..وهو على قلبي خايف ..... 

شكله نفس اللي داست عليه..شيطون هالولد الله يعينش يابطة عليه والله يحفظهم لها يارب.. 




بحور حبابة يعطيك العافية ع الطرح الغير شكل...من جد لفتني بقوة .. 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل 
ولتشملكِ عناية من قصدتيهم بقلبك...

----------


## جنى الورود

*صورحلوة هيك الأمهات تسلم يديك*

----------


## انوار الضحى

ههههههههه

      يسلمو

----------

